# water temp for Indian Lake?



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone know the water temp?


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Water temp has been around 50 the past 2 weeks.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

www.indianlake.com all the info you need!


----------

